# Poljot Jump Question



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

I've a 3133 I got recently and I'd previously heard of the 'Poljot jump'. I don't know if this is related but often when I engage the chrono function it jumps forward a few minutes. is this to be expected? cheers in advance


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

media_mute said:


> I've a 3133 I got recently and I'd previously heard of the 'Poljot jump'. I don't know if this is related but often when I engage the chrono function it jumps forward a few minutes. is this to be expected? cheers in advance


My Strela does this from time to time - I understand it's a bit of a small fault that can develop. I've often thought about getting mine fixed, but I'll probably leave it for a couple of years and then send it for a five year service. As far as I'm aware, it's not a degenerative fault and shouldn't affect the overall working of the watch or cause any damage.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep, quite conmmon I've had a couple. As said nothing to worry about, other than annoying but if you need to use the watch as a chrono a bit of a "bummer"

Mike


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

My Strela doesn't do this.

The chrono function is a bit clunky/stiff though, I don't know if this is because it is new or

the mechanism is a bit stiff and it will free up in time.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

it doesnt always do this - if it does then start timing from the 5seconds marker and then do the math.


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

media_mute said:


> I've a 3133 I got recently and I'd previously heard of the 'Poljot jump'. I don't know if this is related but often when I engage the chrono function it jumps forward a few minutes. is this to be expected? cheers in advance


Hello, my Strela used to jump forward a couple of seconds..... rather than minutes.

If you do a search of a few 'well' known websites there is a photo tutorial that will take you through a quite simple fix for this (if you have enough courage to take the back off the watch h34r: ).

Hope this helps

Cheers

Martin


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Martin, any chance that you could PM me a link to the forum where this fix can be found?

Cheers!


----------

